# Prayer request for a family who lost a child...



## raghorn (Apr 10, 2006)

One of my friends and co-workers lost a child in a tragic auto accident last Friday and the family is crushed as you might expect. 16 year old Whitney Shinall was killed in a one car accident in Adairsville Ga. ,some of you that live there probably know the family, Gary and Danita Shinall are the parents and she was the grandaughter of Earl Dutton. She was buried today and the family can use all the prayers they can get in coping with this terrible loss.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 10, 2006)

Prayers are said.


----------



## Goatwoman (Apr 10, 2006)

*Prayers*

Here I am asking for prayer for my son because of stupid decisions and this family has lost a loved one.  Please tell them they are in our prayers.  My God help them through these rough roads that are ahead.  Keep us updated.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Apr 10, 2006)

Prayers sent.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Apr 10, 2006)

prayers sent


----------



## Georgiaastro (Apr 11, 2006)

Prayers from here for the family.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Apr 11, 2006)

Will do.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 11, 2006)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 11, 2006)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## LJay (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine added.


----------

